# Growling Resource Guarding? Changing protective behavior...how to?



## Redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

Our male GSD, (4 1/2 year old), started growling at my wife, (it's just us...no kids), when I am in the room. Everything has been fine up until about 3 months ago. There is no mistaking this type of growl. The dog is attached to me and I think it is a protective type of behavior. He will do it especially if the dog and I are in a back bedroom and my wife walks in. He will get up and give a long drawn out aggressive growl. It can get loud. It scares my wife and I don't know what to do. No other problems with Pal other than that. He is sweet as can be otherwise. This thing has just started...I can't think of any changes in the household and Pal does not do it when I am not around. My wife does not deserve this! She loves Pal, too!

What is the correct way to stop this? Harmony in the house like it used to be is the goal... Help! What training do us humans and canine need to do?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This isn't protective behavior, it's possessive. He's not protecting you from your wife because he thinks she'll harm you; he wants you all to himself. It's also known as resource guarding. 

Your dog needs to be reminded that his position is _below_ your wife. If he is currently allowed on the bed or on the sofa, not anymore. Make him work for every little thing-- treats, pets, dinner, going outside, coming inside, going for a walk-- anything he wants or needs, he needs to obey a command to get it. Sometimes several commands. 

Your wife needs to work with him in training and obedience to make sure he respects her. Even if he already knows all of his commands, it's a great idea to have him take an obedience class with your wife so she knows how to make him mind her, and he knows he has to obey her.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Emoore. Look into NILF, Nothing in Life is Free. (Make him work for every little thing - NOTHING is free. With exception of air and water which is free, Everything else is not. Shelter. Food. Love. Everything.)

Get wife to feed the dog. Get wife to walk the dog and bring him to obedience class. She might catch the bug and start agility or rally, which would be excellent


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Funny - I started a thread and renamed it Resource Guarding. I will close that and change this title.


----------



## Redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Jean...Don't delete any good information from the other thread...for people like me.

So you guys...My wife needs to get more involved with Pal. That's sort of what I thought, and told her that earlier. I think if I snap back at Pal when he growls it may not really address the real problem. Dogs are a lot like kids, you know. We will start Pal on a NLIF program around the house. Kinda like doggy boot camp. I have never abused Pal, nor raised my hand at him either. My wife will order him around and walk him instead of me, etc. More attention.

Any other ideas, opinions? I'm open...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Redbug said:


> I think if I snap back at Pal when he growls it may not really address the real problem.


You're right. He needs to learn to respect _her_.

Having her hand-feed him occasionally wouldn't hurt either, especially if he's food-motivated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There is a book called MINE! by Jean Donaldson about this kind of thing. Welcome to Dogwise.com has her titles - I like her because she has Chow Chows.  If you can train them (cats) you have techniques that will work on most dogs. 
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

This is so often the case in a partnership. One person has a strong interest in dogs, training, behavior, etc. The other person has less or no interest in dogs. It can become a problem that gets much worse.

Tell your wife to channel Aretha Franklin _"R-E-S-P-E-C-T,
Find out what it means to me"_ 

Your wife certainly needs to gain his respect. IMHO, she should leash the dog and drag him everywhere she goes. Make him sit in the laundry room while she sorts clothes, make him lay in the bathroom while she puts on makeup...drag him everywhere! And she should keep a firm hand on the leash and use a firm voice. Don't hesitate to pop the leash to correct when the dog pulls away. And don't stop this behavior training when the dog quits growling. He needs to go back for a refresher course once a month or so. 

I don't think I agree with the hand feeding thing. Having her serve food to the dog won't gain his respect, it just makes her his servant. In the dogs view it will be "give me, give me" and when the food is gone, he has no more use for her. She can give treats when he obeys her commands. Commands from her are good. Sit-teat, down-treat, no-pop the leash.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Marnie said:


> I don't think I agree with the hand feeding thing. Having her serve food to the dog won't gain his respect, it just makes her his servant.


If she's hand feeding him, making him do something to earn every 3rd or 4th mouthful, I guarantee it will gain his respect.


----------



## Redbug (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you, you guys! 

I will send an update now and again on our progress. And maybe a pic or two. Everybody like pics!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Marnie said:


> And she should keep a firm hand on the leash and use a firm voice. Don't hesitate to pop the leash to correct when the dog pulls away. And don't stop this behavior training when the dog quits growling. He needs to go back for a refresher course once a month or so.


Firm and fair. Not harsh firm. Though I wouldn't be popping and correcting the dog; that won't make your wife a fair leader. Fair leaders don't need to muscle their way around. But yes, keep up with the training for a lifetime.



Marnie said:


> I don't think I agree with the hand feeding thing. Having her serve food to the dog won't gain his respect, it just makes her his servant.


It certainly doesn't make her a servant, it makes her the person that controls a the most valuable resource. And making him work for it makes her even more in control of it.


----------

